# [Wet Thumb Forum]-10l planted cube "UPDATING"



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!

there are the pictures of my 10l planted cube 2 weeks after the setup, is not complete yet:









hope you like it.

hello from Portugal

[This message was edited by taslixado on Fri July 18 2003 at 07:44 AM.]

[This message was edited by taslixado on Tue July 22 2003 at 02:21 PM.]


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!

there are the pictures of my 10l planted cube 2 weeks after the setup, is not complete yet:









hope you like it.

hello from Portugal

[This message was edited by taslixado on Fri July 18 2003 at 07:44 AM.]

[This message was edited by taslixado on Tue July 22 2003 at 02:21 PM.]


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

Well, there's not much to like







Is it a Hygro. poly in the right corner? Is the tank going to be visible from all the sides? If so, a forest og baby tears in the middle would look neat. Good luck!

/Glud


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!

yes, is a hygrophila polysperma in the right corner







.
i don't know if the tank is going to be visible from all the sides.... probably just from three sides, the back side will be covered with a black paper.

thanks!

hello from Portugal


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

What are you plans for the tank? It's so bare right now. I can't even see any substrate at all. It's a good start and would like to see pictures as the tank progresses.

Thanks for sharing it with us,

Carlos (I'm Portuguese also!)

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!

yes, it's a litle bit bare......
i will put some rotala wallichii on the midle of the tank.
you can't see the substract beacouse the tank have no substrate.

thanks!

hello from Portugal


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

some rotala wallichii added, it is in the emerse form.

hope you like it know!

hello from Portugal


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

taslixado,

Are you sure that is Rotala wallichii? I have seen the emmerse form and it doesn't look like that. The foliage is much too large.

Regardless of the plants, the layout is quite profound. I am VERY fond of simple layouts. When the stem plant grows in properly, a little sculpture will be in order then you will be in business.

Does the white tube supply your CO2?

Keep the pics coming!!

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## IIIUSION (Jul 19, 2003)

Nice, but are u gonna put any fish or perhaps yamato shrimps in it?


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!

no, i'm not sure that thet plant is rotala wallichii







.
yes, that white tube is my CO" suply







.

i'm not sure wath kind of animals will i put in the aquarium.

beste regards!

hello from Portugal


----------



## ckll (Jun 20, 2003)

It's a simple and rather strong layout..









IMO, some fish with muted colors would be suitable .. and I also think just one species of fish is enough .. otherwise it will break up the piece.

I would plant something low (christmas moss for example) around the centre-piece just to break out the strong outline a little .. but that's just me ..


----------

